# 자극적인 제목을 달아 삽시간에 대서특필했던 것과 달리



## idialegre

Hi, everyone! I am having a really hard time understanding this sentence fromm an online news source:

사퇴 당시 거의 모든 언론사가 '확인되지 않은' 내용을 서로 베껴 쓰다시피 하며 자극적인 제목을 달아 삽시간에 대서특필했던 것과  달리, 그의 무고함이나 억울함을 알릴 수 있는 '확인된' 사실엔 약속이나 한 듯 침묵하고 있는 것이다.

I understand the separate parts, but I can't seem to put them together... I come up with something like, "While at the time of the resignation, almost all of the media wrote of "unconfirmed" content, as if they had copied (the phrase) from each other, they all ran sensational headlines"  - - - and the rest I just can't figure out. I'd really appreciate some help. 
In particular, I'm unsure as to whether 그의 refers to 언론사가, or to the guy who resigned. And also I would appreciate a little information on the construction 쓰다시피 하며. I've never seen the ending -다시피 before.

Thanks!


----------



## Kross

Since the rest part means, "They(the media) remain silent about the confirmed facts that show his innocence or unfair treatment as if they promise to do so",  그의 refers to the one who has resigned. 

Regarding verb + 다시피, the pattern can often be used to demonstrate the degree of an action by a criterion. 서로 베껴 쓰다시피 here visualizes how close or similar the contents of the articles written by most of the media were. It was as if they copied them from each other. . For example, 언니 것을 훔쳐 쓰다시피하는 동생 ( A younger sister who uses her sister's belongs to a degree that she steals(or owns) them.)


----------



## idialegre

Kross, thank you for your answer. I still don't quite understand 자극적인 제목을 달아 삽시간에 대서특필했던 것과  달리. Does this refer to the fact that the featured articles did not correspond to the sensational headlines? And I can't figure out how 삽시간에 ("in a flash?") fits in.


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> 자극적인 제목을 달아 삽시간에 대서특필했던 것과  달리


No, the phrase literally means, "Unlike the way that the media very quickly wrote featured articles (on his resignation) with sensational titles," 





idialegre said:


> 삽시간에 ("in a flash?")


삽시간에 here is used to describe 대서특필했던 and it shows how quickly and passionately the media reacted to the news. 
This article basically criticize one of the negative characteristics the media have. When they think they are the first to get the big news that the public could be interested in, they just spread it without trying to learn it is absolutely true. Once they draw enough attentions from the public, most of the media just move on, leaving the truth behind.


----------



## idialegre

Oh, now I understand. Thanks so much!


----------

